# Official 2006 Baseball Season Thread



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

For me, the worst time of the year is the time between the Super Bowl, and the start of the baseball season. The NBA, NHL, and college basketball/hockey just doesn't do it for me.

Is anyone else very optimistic about the Red Sox this year? They have 7 legitimate starting pitchers, and a fearsome batting order. My predictions;

1) Coco Crisp will have a better year than Johnny Damon.

2) Mike Lowell will rediscover his swing at Fenway, and have 20+ homers.

3) Alex Gonzalez will drop jaws across Boston with his defensive play.

4) Jonathan Papelbon is going to be something special.

5) Curt Schilling will return to his 2004 form.

Anyone else?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Who's going to catch for Wakefield?? Will Manny learn how to field a fly ball, or for that matter field at all? Why are we getting our asses kicked in pre-season (other than the drain of players from the world classic?) Madam cleo please tell......


----------



## Mike0114 (Mar 4, 2006)

Buford T said:


> Who's going to catch for Wakefield?? Will Manny learn how to field a fly ball, or for that matter field at all? Why are we getting our asses kicked in pre-season (other than the drain of players from the world classic?) Madam cleo please tell......


The always get whooped in the pre-season games for some reason...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Buford T said:


> Who's going to catch for Wakefield??


Apparently, Josh Bard.



Buford T said:


> Will Manny learn how to field a fly ball, or for that matter field at all?


As long as he hits around .300, 40 HR, and 140 RBI, I won't complain about his fielding.



Buford T said:


> Why are we getting our asses kicked in pre-season (other than the drain of players from the world classic?) Madam cleo please tell......


Spring training doesn't mean anything, some of the most successful seasons the Sox ever had included a terrible spring.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I hope thise predictions are true Delta. If even half of those come true we should have a good year.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

ther was talk of them trying to reacquire Mirabelli now that Flagherty retired.


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

Buford T said:


> Who's going to catch for Wakefield?? Will Manny learn how to field a fly ball, or for that matter field at all? Why are we getting our asses kicked in pre-season (other than the drain of players from the world classic?) Madam cleo please tell......


"The Red Sox are believed to be on the lookout for a veteran backup catcher and may have set their sights on reacquiring Doug Mirabelli, according to a National League scout."_ -- 3.13.06, Jeff Horrigan, Boston Herald Notebook_

:rock:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I know most of the experts are picking the Blue Jays to do some major damage this year. In my opinion it still comes down to the Sox and Yankees and who has the better starting rotation. I will take Schilling, Beckett, Wells, Clement, Wakefield, Papelbon *OVER* Johnson, Mussina, Chacon, Wang, Pavano, Wright.

The Yankees have an outstanding starting line-up with an all-star at almost every position but good pitching beats good hitting every time.

*Yankees:*

C- Posada
1B-Giambi
2B-Cano
SS-Jeter
3B-Rodriguez
RF-Sheffield
CF-Damon
LF-Matsui
DH-Williams

*Red Sox:*

C-Varitek
1B-Youkilis
2B-Loretta
SS-Gonzelez
3B-Lowell
RF-Nixon
CF-Crisp
LF-Ramirez
DH-Ortiz


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know, but I can't wait for the season to start.
How about this, do you like listening to games on the radio better than watching them on the tube better? Tuning in 95.1FM in the cruiser down here by the Cape with Joe Castilglione and Jerry Tripiano just feels like summer to me. Also, I am new fan to baseball (a few years now, but I am not a post World Series- fair weather fan) and I find I learn more about the sport on the radio.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I haven't looked into it yet, but...Twins, baby!unk:


----------



## Mike0114 (Mar 4, 2006)

Piper said:


> I don't know, but I can't wait for the season to start.
> How about this, do you like listening to games on the radio better than watching them on the tube better?


I prefer the TV, radio guys tend to embellish a bit. 'WAY BACK WAY BACK, dropped in left field by Manny"

for example.


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

Mike0114 said:


> I prefer the TV, radio guys tend to embellish a bit. 'WAY BACK WAY BACK, dropped in left field by Manny"
> 
> for example.


As long as its not Tim McCarver I prefer T.V.


----------



## Mike0114 (Mar 4, 2006)

BPD110 said:


> As long as its not Tim McCarver I prefer T.V.


Good God, anything but Tim McCarver, he's a total clown. If it's a national Fox game I usually watch on TV but listen to 850...


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

Do we like the trade? Wily Mo Pena for Bronson Arroyo...........


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

:x nope...very flexible pitcher that can start/relieve and chew up a lotta innings for a career .246 hitter who's just gonna platoon


nice to see the Sox stood by their gentlemans agreement not to trade Arroyo anytime soon :x


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

my guess is they're getting ready to give Trot Nixon the boot.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

94c said:


> my guess is they're getting ready to give Trot Nixon the boot.


not trot :BM:


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't think we're going to give up Trot...but that's just my opinion. I think we need to get rid of Wells. I'm sick of his attitude and he basically just sucks every time he goes out on the mound. As for the trade between Bronson and Willy Mo, I still don't understand it. Bronson, I thought, was a phenomenal pitcher, and Willy Mo hasn't done yet. Bronson's hit 2 HRs while Pena has only hit one, and gave up 2 after what should have been an easy catch!!

Anyways, I like the way Coco was looking before he got hurt, and I like Lowell and Loretta as well. Beckett was phenomenal his first two outtings, and Papelbon is going to be great!!! *Hopefully*


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I never got in to the "We" thing. "We" are not the Red Sox. "We" are Red Sox fans. If "We" were the team, "We" would not be paying through the nose for tickets. "We" have no control over who "they" sign for players. I am a fan. They are the Red Sox.

Am I right?


----------

